# Movies/tv shows with fat suits?



## RedRanger (Oct 5, 2005)

Tonight at 3 AM on HBO the Denis Leary movie "Dawg" is on. In it, Alex Bronstein (from Family Guy and MadTV) wears a fat suit which gives her a ginormous ass. It got me to thinking about fat suits. There's something very sexy about them to me. Anyone else feel the same way? Anyone know of any movies or tv that they are in? Here is all I can think of:

Shallow Hal
Dawg
The Drew Carey Show
FRIENDS
The Nutty Professor
Mrs. Doubtfire
Also a Steve Martin movie, I believe Kathleen Turner wears the fat suit


----------



## Judge_Dre (Oct 5, 2005)

Alex Bornstein is a such a hottie, even though she's lost some weight. I would love to see that film just to see how big they made her ass. I've always imagined her bigger anyway.

The only other films I can think of are:

Big Momma's House
Austin Powers 2 and 3
Nothing But Trouble


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 5, 2005)

Hell yeah she is. I used to watch MadTV just to see her, she got pretty big in her last season. They made her ass so big she has trouble fitting through the door in her house. Its on now on HBO .


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmmm, since Austen Powers, Drew Carey and Shallow Hal have already been up, thats me out of ideas.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 5, 2005)

The Steve Martin movie was _The Man With Two Brains_, incidentally - and it's one of my favorite Martin comedies . . .


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 5, 2005)

Normally I'm none too pleased with fat suits. If they need a fat character, they oughta hire a genuine fat actress. Besides, a fat suit probably means the character will be unhappy or stupid or a big sloppy buffoon, or eventually lose weight to "live happily ever after". Pretty predictable.

Sometimes, though, the fat suit works. Believe it or not, despite the fat jokes, _Shallow Hal_ is one of my favorite films because *the fat girl wins*. The fat suit is very well done too, and Rosemary is a beautiful, well-dressed and intelligent fat woman. The movie could have taken the easy way and made Rosemary lose weight to win her sweetheart, but no the shallow jerk came to his senses instead, and yes he realized his 300lb girlfriend was his soulmate. Kinda like how I shattered my husband's prejudices against fat girls long ago. And we're living happy ever after, with my built-in fat suit intact. 

View attachment Rosemary.jpg


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 5, 2005)

I think there is an episode of Blue Collar TV that has sketch about a fat family (everyone in fat suits). 

I wasnt able to see the whole thing, so I dont know how it ends. 

Did anybody seen or remember this one?


----------



## BTB (Oct 5, 2005)

One Episode of unhappily ever after, but that could be padding and the Fat Slags Movie, which has it's moments but is bad, the fat suits are more or less anatomically correct.


----------



## eljay (Oct 5, 2005)

Personally i think fat suits suck. It's not as if it would be that trixy to find an actor who was actually fat!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 5, 2005)

The worst example of fat suit usage has to be "The Dumplings", an NBC sitcom disaster that only lasted a few weeks. It was about an overweight couple who were happy the way they were and starred the late James Coco and a woman I don't remember in a fat suit.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Oct 5, 2005)

Sometimes said:


> Shallow Hal[/I] is one of my favorite films because *the fat girl wins*. The fat suit is very well done too, and Rosemary is a beautiful, well-dressed and intelligent fat woman. The movie could have taken the easy way and made Rosemary lose weight to win her sweetheart, but no the shallow jerk came to his senses instead, and yes he realized his 300lb girlfriend was his soulmate. Kinda like how I shattered my husband's prejudices against fat girls long ago. And we're living happy ever after, with my built-in fat suit intact.




Shallow Hal was a delight for me to watch because it was the first time I felt attracted to Gywneth Paltrow! I especially liked her body double, especially in the pool scene when she wears a bikini.

I just remembered a few more examples of fat suits on film.

The Foo Fighters' video for "Learn to Fly" features Dave Grohl in drag as a BBW

I believe Terry Jones wears the fat suit in a rather disgusting sketch in the film, Monty Python and the Meaning of Life 

Death Becomes Her has Goldie Hawn in a fat suit.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 5, 2005)

Judge_Dre said:


> I believe Terry Jones wears the fat suit in a rather disgusting sketch in the film, Monty Python and the Meaning of Life.



Terry (by no means a slender man himself these days) Jones did indeed play the vomitous mega-sized fat man in _Meaning of Life_. The two-dsic DVD set has a rather delightful excised sequence of his character trundling down the sidewalk on way to the restaurant - utilizing wheels to hold his belly up (much like a character out of _Judge Dredd_). Of course, it all gets Really Gross really quickly . . .


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree, of course, a real fat actress is much better. But for a minute its as if a skinny actress has put on a lot of weight at once, so it adds a new level to the weight gain fantasy. 

There was also an MTV show I cant remember the name where a hot shallow blonde girl who made fun of fat girls was made to put on a fat suit and live a day as a fat girl and show her what it was like to be on the other side. Pretty cool, made her cry too.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 5, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> The worst example of fat suit usage has to be "The Dunmplings", an NBC sitcom disaster that only lasted a few weeks.




I don't think I've ever heard about that show before. I did a google search and this was all I could find http://www.tv.com/the-dumplings/show/6324/summary.html

BTW: The make up gallery has a fairly extense section on fat suits.

http://www.themakeupgallery.info/character/fat/index.htm


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 5, 2005)

RedRanger said:


> Shallow Hal
> Dawg
> The Drew Carey Show
> FRIENDS
> ...


Let's not forget Goldie Hawn in "Death Becomes Her." see Goldie's fat makeup


----------



## Judge_Dre (Oct 5, 2005)

Wilson Barbers The two-dsic DVD set has a rather delightful excised sequence of his character trundling down the sidewalk on way to the restaurant - utilizing wheels to hold his belly up (much like a character out of Judge Dredd.[/QUOTE said:


> You just pinpointed the origin of my screen name. I have a copy of Judge Dredd versus the Fatties. Wonderful cover, but unfortunatly, not much BBW art inside.
> 
> View attachment judge.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 5, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Let's not forget Goldie Hawn in "Death Becomes Her." see Goldie's fat makeup




Yes! *high fives Conrad*


That's one of my favorite moves, and I love the scene where Goldie's in her fat suit and she keeps watching Madeline's death scene over...and over...


I think I'll have to watch that soon


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 5, 2005)

Judge_Dre said:


> You just pinpointed the origin of my screen name. I have a copy of Judge Dredd versus the Fatties. Wonderful cover, but unfortunatly, not much BBW art inside.



Yeah, I love that Brian Bolland cover, which also appeared in America on a issue of color _Dredd _reprints by Eagle Comics. Most of the art in the Fatties stories focuses on BHMen, but I do fondly recall a two-panel sequence when a Mega-City-sized femme attempts to commit fraud in the food lines.

The _Dredd_ stories also served as an inspiration for my "Adipost Zone" tales: even named a robot character "Glover" after the pseudonymous author(s) of these stories . . .


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2005)

Martin Short does bits in fat suits a lot, including an appearance on the late 80's Muppets Tonight, a movie I can't remember where he got stung by a bee, and his insuppressible character Jimmy Glick.

And I can't believe NOBODY remembered EITHER version of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory... VIOLET BEAUREGARDE!!! HELLO!!!


----------



## kitsypuff (Oct 6, 2005)

Monica wore a fat suit in a few episodes of "Friends". Anybody besides Eddie Murphy in "The Nutty Professor" or "The Klumps"? (I didn't see them. They looked horrendo.) Those and Amy Sedaris in the fattypants on "Strangers with Candy" are the only ones that come to mind that haven't already been mentioned.

I have to vote "nay" on the fat suit too, much as I love Amy and her memoir-writin' bro. Smacks of the unenlightened Hollywood day when they'd paint up a white person or tape up their eyelids or whatever to play a minority. Kind of offensive. As a fatty who always had to play the mama or God forbid the fat *guy* in high school drama, I feel for the BB actresses who can't get arrested, only to see lil' flat-chested Gwynny encased in foam rubber. That's another thing. The fat suits never move right -- they're puffy, but anti-gravity. They should use bags of puddin' or something. Strike that. They should give a fatty a dern job.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 6, 2005)

It really isn't a surprise that we see fat suits so often in movies. It seems that anytime we see them, there is a larger person being made fun of. What kind of actor or actress would want to be put through that?

I'm still a huge fan of Camryn Manheim. Seeing her on tv and being successful made me so proud!


----------



## sockratezz (Oct 8, 2005)

Believe it or not I have a Yahoo Group dedicated to this ame subject. I've been trying to keep it maintained but it can be hard wotk. Check it out if you interested and submissions of pics and info on othe movies and tv shows that used fatsuits is appreciated. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pretending2bfat/ 

I also remember a episode of My Wife and Kids wher the whole family got fat and a few talk shows (Geraldo,Jenny Jones,Ricki Lake) where they made people fat for the day.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Oct 8, 2005)

Don't forget that episode of the "Odd Couple" when Oscar (Jack Klugman) stars in that diet ad and wears a fat suit. He's 300+ pounds, easy.

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

I had completedly forgotten about the "Detective Fat" skits on The Sonny and Cher Show from 1972 until I saw one repeated on TVLand. Everybody wears fat suits.

I'm starting to think that with the profusion of fat suits, maybe lotsa people are "fat wannabes". After all, I love my tailor-made built-in fat suit.  

Sonny and Cher: SHOW 23
Guests: Tony Curtis and Barbara McNair

The Cultural Spot -- Detective Fat (Tony) is hired by Gangster Big, a rotund mobster (regular Ted Zeigler), to find out which one of his overweight gang has a contract out on him. The suspects include Penelope Plump, his moll (Cher); Sally Stout, a singer in his nightclub (Barbara); and Harry Obese, Mr. Big's driver (Sonny).


----------



## sockratezz (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember an episode of Fantasy Island as a kid with Adrienne Barbeau in a fatsuit as the owner of a bakery. I also remember so old Carol Burnett episodes with her in a fatsuit.


----------



## Korota (Oct 11, 2005)

sockratezz said:


> Believe it or not I have a Yahoo Group dedicated to this ame subject. I've been trying to keep it maintained but it can be hard wotk. Check it out if you interested and submissions of pics and info on othe movies and tv shows that used fatsuits is appreciated. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pretending2bfat/
> 
> I also remember a episode of My Wife and Kids wher the whole family got fat and a few talk shows (Geraldo,Jenny Jones,Ricki Lake) where they made people fat for the day.


Cool! But you should REALLY put the pics in the files section, since the Photos section shrinks everything down and you can't see the full-size versions unless you're a moderator.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 11, 2005)

Korota said:


> Cool! But you should REALLY put the pics in the files section, since the Photos section shrinks everything down and you can't see the full-size versions unless you're a moderator.



We don't shrink photos here, and Dimensions would probably be a much more reliable rare pictures repository thanYahoo which is known to yank groups without warning.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 11, 2005)

Where is Padding Fan? He was an authority on the subject, and had a nifty website a few years ago. Unfortunately I haven't seen him posting anywhere for at least two years...


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 11, 2005)

All things are relative, but, "good fat suit" seems like an oxymoron to me. Methinks the, "fat suit" in Shallow Hal looked so good 'cause of Ivy Snitzer, the uncreditted body double. My single biggest gripe with the fat suit industry is their inabillity to do faces. I'd much more believe a fat person wearing a tracksuit in the middle of a hot summer day with a thin face (heck, that's some of the most beautiful women I know) than a medium-sized chick sporting foam flesh, a goiter, the results of a night spent in the most pugilistic of manners, and apparently moments before or past a severe anaphylactic shock. *Deep Breath*... but I digress.

*A few more movies for the list:*
America's Sweethearts
Death Becomes Her
Love on a Diet
Requiem for a Dream
Devil's Food (TV)
* TV eps*
Smallville: The hunger
Sabrina the Teenage witch (err.. that stupid episode with pancakes?)
My wife and kids:Thru Thick and Thin
Family Matters (Like I'd remember from back then? I was 12!)


----------



## sockratezz (Oct 11, 2005)

I remember this show from the the mid 90's called The Edge. It was an sketch comedy show that was the predeceser(excuse the spelling) of Mad TV. Well what stuck out to me was a parody of Wilson Philips with Julie Brown (of Just Say Julie) dressed in a fatsuit and make-up as Carnie Wilson. I also remember an episode of Geraldo when he punished this lady for her treatment of overweight people by making her live a day as a 300+lb woman. Not very effective but It suposedly worked.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 11, 2005)

You're really stretching the meaning of the phrase, " fat suit" there.

The Martin short movie is called, _Pure Luck_. There's a simillar scene in _Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the 13th_.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Oct 16, 2005)

Tim Curry played the obese bedridden man. His character had been charged with murdering someone. But how could he? He could get out of bed. It turns out that a friend of his commited the crime and his profile was seen as a shadow against a window shade. He had been seen standing on a chair that also was too fragile to supprt that much weight. And the fat suit itself was seen in the story hanging on a hook. Essentially for the Tim Curry character the fat suit was to portray him as the obese man. And another character used the fat suit as a prop. to commit a crime with.


----------



## Zoom (Oct 17, 2005)

Geraldo wore a fat suit once, and commented during the show about his shortness of breath, etc.

In "Punky Brewster" there's a young girl wearing a fat suit as she plays a girl who likes being fat, but is then told she's unhealthy and should go on a diet. her liking being fat is interesting as she wears a sweatshirt with "Wide Load" on it and carries around a "Save the Whales" bumper sticker. Very unusual and I'm sure most pro-fat people don't go around doing this.

"In Living Color" 1st season has an episode with a condo for very fat people and one of the cast members wears a fat suit. I never saw the episode though, but I heard about it in TV Guide years ago. Wished I'd saved her picture.

Also, many circus fat ladies have worn fat suits to look fatter than they actually were, and this was commonplace in television circuses as well especially when insurance underwriters wouldn't hire very fat ladies.

Oh, and in "The Facts of Life"'s last few seasons, Mindy Cohn wears some fat padding, since she grew into her chubby body and looked thinner compared with the rest of the cast, who had gained some weight.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 18, 2005)

Ben Stiller wears a fat suit in _'Dodgeball'_. This is another movie that I thought would be stupid, but actually found it hilarious, but it's a Ben Stiller film and he has yet to let me down! 

TallFatSue: I too thought I wouldn't like _'Shallow Hal'_, but found myself really, really liking it. I admit, I found some of the stuff in there a little exagerrated, but its overall message was great!

Does Cameron Diaz made up as an animated plus-size ogar in _'Shrek'_ count??


----------



## sockratezz (Oct 18, 2005)

One of my favorites is Mr.Cresote from "Monty Python's The Meaning of Life" and who can forget Tim Allen in the "SANTA CLAUSE" movies.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 19, 2005)

Wilson Barbers said:


> The Steve Martin movie was _The Man With Two Brains_, incidentally - and it's one of my favorite Martin comedies . . .



I LOVED THAT MOVIE!!!


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 7, 2006)

Here we go again. I just heard this preview of _Date Movie_ on _Entertainment Tonight:_


> 'Date Movie,' from "two of the six writers" of 'Scary Movie,' features "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" and "How I Met Your Mother" star ALYSON HANNIGAN as Julia, a simple girl looking for love. But there's a catch: Julia starts out pretty heavy, and the red-headed Alyson had to don a realistic-looking "fat suit" to make the dramatic transition.


Once again the fat girl slims down to catch her man. And one scene showed the fat girl getting hosed down with a fire hose. This might be pretty cool if is was for a fat wet T-shirt contest, but nope she just gets knocked over for a cheap joke. Considering that fat people are probably in the majority now, it's amazing how many movies and TV shows still use demeaning fat jokes.

So far _Shallow Hal_ is the only major movie I can think of, where the fat girl stays fat and wins the love of her life anyway. Surely it's not the only one?


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2006)

i've always been ambivalent about Georgie's girl (sp?) but i believe she stays the same in that flick, no?


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 7, 2006)

There was a show in the early 90's? called Harts Afire with the late John Ritter and his 'wife' markie post. In an episode called "Fat Like Me" she goes undercover and puts on a rather large fat suit. It looked pretty good from what I could remember, but I was also young.

rarely ready with the VCR,
--Littleghost


----------



## sockratezz (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe I'm the minorty when it comes to fatsuits. I actually like them. Kind of want one myself. But I can understand where a lot of people would be upset about their use. Alot of times they are not utilized in the correct manner, sometimes they are used to patronize and reinforce stereotypes. But I believe it can used as an educational device to teach sensativity to the narrow minded. But like i said, maybe i'm in the minority.


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 13, 2006)

You and me both, theres some sort of instant gratification seeing a skinny woman put one on and assume the body of a 350 lb woman. I think itd be cool to put one on and go about the day as a very fat person.


----------



## sockratezz (Feb 13, 2006)

I definitely agree with you there. I'm about 5'11" 230 and I have always wanted to go in public in a fatsuit as a 400 to 500 lb man. I loved when Eddie Murphy did Sherman Klump. I plan on doing it with in the next year.


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah me too, or even better becoming a fat woman. Even though he looked like shit, I really loved the idea of Martin Lawrence being a huge black woman.


----------



## sockratezz (Feb 13, 2006)

True indeed. I loved that concept. I remember the "Reality Check" skits on MadTV. They were classic. Tovah McQueen and Belma Buttons.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2006)

sockratezz said:


> Maybe I'm the minorty when it comes to fatsuits. I actually like them. Kind of want one myself. But I can understand where a lot of people would be upset about their use. Alot of times they are not utilized in the correct manner, sometimes they are used to patronize and reinforce stereotypes. But I believe it can used as an educational device to teach sensativity to the narrow minded. But like i said, maybe i'm in the minority.



Hey, you can have mine.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 13, 2006)

There was an episode of The Fresh Prince of Bel Air where Susan Powter guest starred and made Will Smith wear a fat suit for a day because he kept making fun of Uncle Phil.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 13, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> The Steve Martin movie was _The Man With Two Brains_, incidentally - and it's one of my favorite Martin comedies . . .



Hmm...

Steve Martin was really good in Father of the Bride II with Diane Keaton Kimberly Williams. I thought his acting was really on point it goes as well for Father of the Bride Part I I've loved Steve Martin since he starred in Parent Hood That was my favorite movie. But these are the movies that I liked with the Fat Suit on. 

1. Shallow Hal
Gwyneth Paltrow was the best in that movie I really liked how it talked about other men seeing woman differently than they appear and at the end the whole femaile was Fat and I don't think that was just him seeing things it was real they were fat in the end. I honestly think Gwyneth should take this pregnancy in stride and gain some weight while she is pregnant I mean keep the weight after she gives birth but I know she's not going to keep the weight they never do but she looked so good Fat

2. Big Momma House 1 and 2 

Martin was so good in that movie impersonating a older woman so he can go undercover. Because Sheila played by Nia Long was coming to town to see her Aunt which Martin was playing and he played this thing til the end and Terrance Howard starred as Sheila's Con Man that was her Partner in Crime you see He was the one that was robbing the banks she was just his sidekick. Its a really hilarious movie you have to see it 
3. Fresh Prince of Bel Air 

Episode when he spys on Lisa and they are trying to get Uncle Phil in shape and they get the exercise Guru Susan I don't know her last name but if you saw the episode you know what i"m talking about, well anyways he was in a Fat Suit because I guess Susan told him to get in a Fat Suit because he was making fun of Fat people and she said I bet you can't walk around dressed like one for a day and he took the bet and went to a Public place The Grocery Store and he saw Lisa with Another Man.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2006)

Several years ago, I saw a movie called "Big Girls Don't Cry," and I think it starred Ricki Lake. Anyway, if I remember correctly.....

Fat girl meets boy, he goes out with her on a dare (or some other lame thing), he ends up liking her, she finds out about the dare and dumps him. She gains self-pride and confidence, and goes back to school. 

This is pretty sketchy, and I don't remember all the details. Did anyone else see it?


----------



## hiltonmarionbunn (Feb 16, 2006)

Isn't there a scene in magical mystery tour, or is that not a suit. I don't remember, been years since i saw that.

Must revisit.

From Joe


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Several years ago, I saw a movie called "Big Girls Don't Cry," and I think it starred Ricki Lake. Anyway, if I remember correctly.....
> 
> Fat girl meets boy, he goes out with her on a dare (or some other lame thing), he ends up liking her, she finds out about the dare and dumps him. She gains self-pride and confidence, and goes back to school.
> 
> This is pretty sketchy, and I don't remember all the details. Did anyone else see it?




Yep, I remember seeing that a long time ago. It wasnt a fat suit, Ricki Lake used to be real big. I loved it, one of the first times I'd seen a movie with a fat actress as the main character, good scene of her in the bathtub naked I think. She ends up getting with him in the end I think.


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 21, 2006)

Lynne Murray probably hit the nail on the head about fat actresses. If a character is fat, her weight has to be part of the plot.

Recent Fat Fiction: A Review by Lynne Murray
http://www.maadwomen.com/lynnemurray/essays/fatfiction.html


> There's a famous piece of advice from playwright, Anton Chekhov—if the writer puts a gun over the fireplace in the first act, the gun must be fired before the play is over, otherwise don't write it in. Fat is the gun in that scenario for writers who think, "why make the character fat, if not to lose weight?"



So they use a thin actress in a fat suit. Maybe the concept of a happy fat woman is crazier than the usual fantasies the writers dream up. 

Sue


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 21, 2006)

I remember that movie with Ricki Lake, it came out in the late '80's and starred Craig Schiffer as her love interest. (It was entitled "Babycakes" after a German movie that came out just before it.) And yup, after she left him he realized how much he loved her and how really unlikable his supposedly "perfect" fiance was. He catches sight of Ricki on the subway, abandons his train, (he's a conductor) and runs after her! Catches her just as she is boarding another train, and voila, a happy wonderful ending. I loved that movie, and thought Craig Schiffer was a dreamboat. Whatta hottie...albeit much too young for me, dammit!


----------



## Coop (Mar 8, 2006)

Um...yeah. Got some new fat suit thingies for ya.

The upcoming horror/comedy movie Slither.







Those are some big looking bellies right there....but wait! There's more!






Looks like they overdid it with the makeup.


----------



## RedRanger (Mar 8, 2006)

Nasty....I think you missed my point .

No really, that looks like its going to be the scariest/nastiest movie ever. Anyone see Dreamcatcher? Talk about freaky.


----------



## Coop (Mar 8, 2006)

Technically it's a fat suit.....if you can call it that. I mean look how bloated she is!


----------



## max1218 (Aug 9, 2013)

Markie Post's character did this on an episode of the early 90's tv how, "Hearts Afire."


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 19, 2013)

I heard on The Sopranos some characters had belly padding. Guys were big anyway but that's what I heard lol.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 20, 2013)

Coop said:


> Um...yeah. Got some new fat suit thingies for ya.
> 
> The upcoming horror/comedy movie Slither.
> 
> ...




I just need to take a moment. 

THIS MOVIE SCARED ME SO MUCH. Like, I love Horror movies I really do, and I hardly get scared watching them. 
But there I was. Stuffing pizza in my face thinking "alright sweet a horror comedy, this should be good" 
WRONG. 
I mean I'm sure its uncomfortable for everyone, But as a feedist I felt scarred for liiiiiiife~~~


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 8, 2013)

Norbit 














The sad thing is, some of our lovely SSBBW women aren't too far off in size from the fake Norbit, this movie was more or less a bad fat joke. No, I did not see it. But I saw the trailer.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 8, 2013)

What a old thread to necro...Oh well I'm surprised no one mentioned FEED.


----------

